# How to cold-approach women ($ 199 worth of PUA material for free!)



## Marquis (Nov 10, 2020)

*The purpose of approaching women is to see if there's potential.*

We, the men who are blackpilled, don't believe that it's possible to TALK our way into pussy.
RSD type of aggressive PUA just doesn't seem to work for men who are not super handsome.







Here's my suggestion: go talk to a girl, say you're lost and ask her for directions.
You can quickly sense if she's attracted to you.






Don't touch women who haven't touched you first.
You don't want to be the creepy RSD guy who KINOs every girl he sees.









If she smiles, laughs, gazes into your eyes and touches you, ask for her number.
If nothing out of the ordinary happens or she's just acting nice like a decent human being should, let her go.






I'm interested to hear what kind of excuses you guys can come up with this time.






https://looksmax.org/threads/pua-is-legit-and-this-proves-it.238614/page-2#post-4106031


----------



## Masterix (Nov 10, 2020)

I'll never get why you guys enjoy so much posting random images and stupid little videos that have nothing to do with the topic of the thread.


----------



## alriodai (Nov 10, 2020)

this pua shit is so lame as fuck

go watch SublimeConcious breakdowns that blackcel's breakdowns on what to do and talk to women is FREE and hours free of informations 
PS: dont try what he say if you're an incel


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Nov 10, 2020)

will only work for chad


----------



## Selfahate (Nov 10, 2020)

Women acting like decent human being to sub8 males lol


----------



## Enfant terrible (Nov 10, 2020)

This works actually


----------



## Marquis (Nov 10, 2020)

Face is everything said:


> will only work for chad


No shit. 
But whether you're a chad or not is relative.
Not every girl is going to like good-looking Black men. 

We have to test the waters. 
We should expose ourselves to situations that can surprise us positively.
And we should do this as often as we can.


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Nov 10, 2020)

Marquis said:


> No shit.
> But whether you're a chad or not is relative.
> Not every girl is going to like good-looking Black men.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Nov 10, 2020)

I've tried this. The problem with asking for directions is:

- it makes you look like an idiot - it's not attractive for a guy to be lost. Lmao - that's what girls are supposed to be like. 
- everyone has a phone in 2020 with gps so they assume you're using it as an excuse. 

However the concept is legit - you are just testing the water to see if the girl IOIs you.


----------



## justadude (Nov 10, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> I've tried this. The problem with asking for directions is:
> 
> - it makes you look like an idiot - it's not attractive for a guy to be lost. Lmao - that's what girls are supposed to be like.
> - everyone has a phone in 2020 with gps so they assume you're using it as an excuse.
> ...


best used in a campus like asking where a certain building is


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 10, 2020)

Be chad


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Nov 10, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Be chad


Or die trying
Lose fat in your case you have potential


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 10, 2020)

Arabwog95 said:


> Or die trying
> Lose fat in your case you have potential


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Nov 10, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


>


Don't lose it.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 10, 2020)

Marquis said:


> *The purpose of approaching women is to see if there's potential.*
> 
> We, the men who are blackpilled, don't believe that it's possible to TALK our way into pussy.
> RSD type of aggressive PUA just doesn't seem to work for men who are not super handsome.
> ...



i expected some torrented 12 hour online course when i read the title



alriodai said:


> go watch SublimeConcious breakdowns that blackcel's breakdowns on what to do and talk to women is FREE and hours free of informations


he talks like a hoodrat and the girls from his videos are of similar low class. he isn't the best example if you want to go for attractive non-hood girls


----------



## JustBeCurry (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 10, 2020)

Marquis said:


> *How to cold-approach women ($ 199 worth of PUA material for free!)*
> ​


it's not $199 worth. 
irl, dudes always learned talking with womens, from other men: friends, father, family memeber, trial and error.
And that has alwasy been free, of charge.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 10, 2020)

JustBeCurry said:


> View attachment 797155


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Nov 10, 2020)

Plausible deniability= skill set of kings


you were just asking for where the library was


----------



## MilfLover69 (Nov 11, 2020)

hard agree. just go up to her and introduce urself or w/e and ask for number as soon as possible. The moment she sees u she already knows if she likes you so no amount of bullshit lil games and cringe pua talk will get her to like u if she didnt already from the beginning.

its simple, fast and easy. less intimidating not too hard for ur nerves, u go in and out real fast boiii


----------

